# Willing to contribure with BOINC



## Butterfly (Jun 10, 2020)

Hi all
I'm using 13 CURRENT ATM...and I have the boincmgr installed, however it does not connect to the local host...
Any tips here?
Thanks
Melissa


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I'm using 13 CURRENT


You've been told this before: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> You've been told this before: Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


  my apologies. I'll install a proper version. At the time, I was under the (clearly wrong) impression that 13 CURRENT meant the one that is now currently being used mainstream.
How do I close this thread, then?
Do I have to close it?
Melissa


----------



## SirDice (Jun 10, 2020)

Threads are,  in general, never closed. Only if discussions go completely off the rails would we close something.


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 10, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> my apologies. I'll install a proper version. At the time, I was under the (clearly wrong) impression that 13 CURRENT meant the one that is now currently being used mainstream.
> How do I close this thread, then?
> Do I have to close it?
> Melissa



I would suggest 12-STABLE, since it receives new features but the chances of something bad happening is way lower than 13-CURRENT


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 10, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Threads are, in general, never closed. Only if discussions go completely off the rails would we close something.


I promise never to go "off rails"...


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 10, 2020)

Menelkir said:


> I would suggest 12-STABLE,


Ooo yes...why do I have the impression that this install is so much more smooth?
Thanks for the suggestion 
Melissa
Edit - I still cannot update, though   and that is weird...but, I'm learning something...


----------



## AngryChris (Jun 10, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Ooo yes...why do I have the impression that this install is so much more smooth?
> Thanks for the suggestion
> Melissa
> Edit - I still cannot update, though   and that is weird...but, I'm learning something...


STABLE is still a development release (albeit a conservative one). If you want the "latest mainstream version" as your reply to SirDice implies, then you will likely want to look at RELEASE. The current version of that software is 12.1-RELEASE-p6. After installing 12.1-RELEASE, a normal system update via `freebsd-update` will take you the rest of the way to patch level 6.


----------



## Menelkir (Jun 10, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> Ooo yes...why do I have the impression that this install is so much more smooth?
> Thanks for the suggestion
> Melissa
> Edit - I still cannot update, though   and that is weird...but, I'm learning something...



As AngryChris stated, STABLE is a developer version (receive new features in a more conservative way) so, in the same way 13-CURRENT, you're supposed to update via svn and update by compiling it. `freebsd-update` only works with releases.
Just in case, did you compiled your CURRENT? Because I doubt it can be more smooth, since CURRENT have all debug stuff (specially WITNESS).


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2020)

Menelkir said:


> As AngryChris stated, STABLE is a developer version (receive new features in a more conservative way) so, in the same way 13-CURRENT, you're supposed to update via svn and update by compiling it. `freebsd-update` only works with releases.
> Just in case, did you compiled your CURRENT? Because I doubt it can be more smooth, since CURRENT have all debug stuff (specially WITNESS).



Ah,  *new stuff to learn*!  I'll get there...be patient, I work several life projects at the same time. Like in BOINC, I had to suspend some...
In case someone needs to know...I came from ZX81 to C64 to windows to Linux Fedora to Linux (all tastes) and finally to FreeBSD...
Noticed a pattern?
Melissa


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2020)

AngryChris said:


> STABLE is still a development release (albeit a conservative one). If you want the "latest mainstream version" as your reply to SirDice implies, then you will likely want to look at RELEASE. The current version of that software is 12.1-RELEASE-p6. After installing 12.1-RELEASE, a normal system update via  freebsd-update will take you the rest of the way to patch level 6.


So...  if I'm correct (and if not, do correct me) Current is the one still in dry dock, Stable is the one being let out for a test spin and Release is the one put in a tin for sale...am I right?


----------



## bjs (Jun 11, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> So...  if I'm correct (and if not, do correct me) Current is the one still in dry dock, *Release* is the one being let out for a test spin and *release* is the one put in a tin for sale...am I right?




My basic understanding of the branches....

Current = Development branch, lots of bugs, and can be very unstable for use. No forum support. Update with SVN.
Stable = Gets some updates from current branch (back ported) but is a moving target. Update with SVN.
Release = Snapshot of stable branch for production use and can use binary updates (`freebsd-update`).


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2020)

But...we digress...
I still would like to see boinc up n runnin'.
It cannot connect to a port...or...the required localhost is not running.
Anyone able to help me?
Thanks


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2020)

bjs said:


> My basic understanding of the branches....
> 
> Current = Development branch, lots of bugs, and can be very unstable for use. No forum support. Update with SVN.
> Stable = Gets some updates from current branch (back ported) but is a moving target. Update with SVN.
> Release = Snapshot of stable branch for production use and can use binary updates (`freebsd-update`).


Super! Something new I learned.
Basically, Manjaro has that too, it's called "unstable"...as in "hint hint"...
Thanks for clearing this up for me


----------



## Mjölnir (Jun 14, 2020)

I guess you already know that you can

`zfs create pool/ROOT/12-STABLE` and `zfs create /usr/src/12-STABLE`
Alas, 1st create /usr/src/13-CUR and move the existing stuff into it.  Adjust the symlink /sys or set the mountpoint for every pool/ROOT/xyz.
download and build the 12-STABLE sources with your flavor of make.conf(4), src.conf(5) & src-env.conf (stored different from /etc, e.g. in your $home or the /ROOT/12-STABLE/etc (will be overwritten))
install with DESTDIR to the new root -- all the relevant utilities for zfs/build/ports have such a -D/-R/--rootdir/altroot/whatever switch.
manage your boot environments with beadm(8)
it is commonly advised to build your ports with either poudriere(8) or synth(1); these provide a good infrastructure to manage sets of profiles.
Then you use the usual pkg(8) to install from your local repository.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 16, 2020)

Up 'n running! Yay! 
Needless to mention I already Love FreeBSD. I installed KDE with SDDM, nice  
BOINC runs too, WCG does complain is has no work for me, I need the Linux compatability bits-n-bobs...
More wiki to read, then. Unless...somone can point me in the right direction
Thanks
Melissa


----------

